# ....information..?



## ukfisher (Jul 1, 2006)

hi, I live in the east of england, and usualy vacation at the inlaws in pgh, but this year we are hooking up with the whole family at a house on the beach at ventnor, I discovered "fintalk.com" and a chap "RACN35" who posts there suggested this site to see if any of you could give me info about beach fishing/wharf fishing.....in the ventnor area.I have 10 days to amuse my self and 10 year old son, so, who can give me the heads up, I figure on buying a rod there, reels...I can bring, what braking strain line, what bait, lures? what can I expect.....I know its a lot of questions but august is looming & want to be sure of some sport......over to you guys


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Greetings*

First let me say welcome to the family. There are several different types of bait you can use. Clams, mackerel, eels, bunker, squid etc. Depending on the species of fish you are hunting for. We all have our favorites. I like clams and mackerel. Depending on where you are going to fish from will determine your rod length. From the surf or beach a rod 10ft to 12ft should work just fine. Piers and jetties an 8ft rod is about standard. I wouldn't go heavier than 17lb test for those. Line weight 15-20lb test depending on your preference. Hope this helps.


----------

